# ? about MEN'S 7 for all mankind jeans...



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 9, 2005)

Just wondered if any of you know how LOW the MEN'S 7 for all mankind jeans are (especially the relaxed fit ones)  Don't think my boyfriend will wear those low ones (he's 5'6" and a size 36...)...TIA


----------



## Onederland (Apr 9, 2005)

No they arnt low at all...I'm 6' and a size 32, i think they look good. They are my "straight-man" jeans. 

I also have a tighter pair...but...i dont think your boyfriend would like those too much. Hahaha...


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the post onderland!!!  That'll help alot.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 11, 2005)

I cant wear jeans because most jeans wont fit me since I have to wear size 44 pants. Thats how big I am. Thanks


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 28, 2005)

I bought my man a pair off of ebay and I SWEAR either they're fake or they're women's jeans marked as mens. The cut is all weird in the low rise and the tight crotch! Then I bought him 2 pairs at Neiman Marcus, and I must say the pale blue stitched A-pockets are the most attractive pair I've EVER seen on a man and not just bc he's my man! I love that he's metro enough to wear Juicy Couture and Seven and not think it's ridiculous to spend that much on quality!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 29, 2005)

I love my Sevens so much I wanted to name our son Seven.   My hubby won't pay that much for jeans for himself, he doesn't get the Seven fit, and there was no way he was naming our son Seven.  Oh well, Graham is pretty damn cute too.  (It's my dad's name)


----------

